# A Big Surprise for Me



## Buggy

Well, I just recently found out that around the end of October I'm going to be a grandma!
Yep, my little Ashley, (some of you may remember her on here as Celtickikgirl), is going to be a momma.
Not that I'm old enough to be a grandmother mind you. LOL

Anyway, just thought I'd share the good news.


----------



## jones57742

Rita: that is great!

TR


----------



## shade2dope

I bet your happy.congratulations


----------



## Ice

Congrats Rita !! Now start spoiling your future grandchild ! LOL !!!


----------



## flamingo

Congrats Rita!


----------



## Guest

Awesome!! Congrats!!


----------



## Osiris

Congrats! Joy of them enjoy while babies, doesnt take long to forget how small they are


----------



## Kyoberr

Congratulations, 41 does seem young to me, but its okay! Having grandchildren I hear is a lot easier than having a child


----------



## Guest

Congrats, Rita!


----------



## Guest

Woooh! Congrats Rita!


----------



## it4lian

Congrats for you and your daughter


----------



## karazy

congratulations.i hope you have fun with your future grandchild


----------



## Buggy

Thanks everyone. 
I'm going to enjoy this. I get all the fun and she gets payback. LOL


----------



## emc7

Post pics of the undoubtedly adorable human fry.


----------



## jones57742

Once again Rita I am very proud for you!

TR


----------



## Obsidian

OOooo get the little one some little fishy PJ's 

Congrats!


----------



## Buggy

I'm going to have to get a new camera before the baby gets here. The poor child is going to be flash blind. lol
I think I'll get the baby an aquarium for the nursery!


----------



## karazy

be sure to try to make her another fish enthusiast xD


----------



## Buggy

LOL, I tried that with mommy. She went on the road with daddy and guess who got the fish?


----------



## Guest

Congrats, Rita!


----------



## celtickikgirl89

This is Buggy's daughter. Mommy to be, I was thinking about putting a fish tank in the nursery but wasnt sure if all the water changing and stuff would harm the baby. I'm going to look into it cause babies love fish.


----------



## Buggy

HEY! There's my girl! Hi mommy.
A small 10 gallon in the babies room shouldn't hurt as long as you don't let mold start growing from the humidity. If you put it in a corner near the door and away from the babies crib the water changes shouldn't be a problem either.
But you can't have Deb back, lol. She is quite happy where she is so you'll just have to start with some other fish. I know these guys will give you some great suggestions on what would interest a baby that can be kept in a 10 gallon (Kristin help me out here! lol).


----------



## Buggy

BABY NEWS UPDATE:
Ceticcherokee is going in to have the baby this Thrusday Oct. 9th at 7 a.m. She is going to be induced so daddy can be here for the birth. I am going to be a very tired puppy for a while as I am going to be staying with her during the day until she gets back on her feet. I will try to post baby pics here on Friday. 
For those who pray, say a prayer for mommy and baby....for those who don't, cross your fingers for them.

More to come......


----------



## Guest

Awesome news, Rita! I'll pray for them.  I can't wait for pics!


----------



## jones57742

Rita:

You have my best.

TR


----------



## Ice

Prayin' hard, crossin' my fingers and toes and tightenin' my butt cheeks for the parents ! What the heck - a lil extra good luck never hurts .... 

Oh yeah - I forgot .... taking my vitamins too !


----------



## Buggy

LMAO Ice! Thanks all for the well wishes. She is sooooo ready for this but I'm not sure I am. LOL You might want to throw in a prayer for grandma too.


----------



## Ice

Prayin' hard, crossin' my fingers and toes and tightenin' my butt cheeks for Buggy. Huh ?!?  What's that smell ? Why is there a warm feeling in my butt ? Aw crap - I just pooped my pants ..... Now look what ya done !! ROFLMAO !! Wishing you & your daughter the best on the new addition to the family.


----------



## justintrask

Best of luck! Less than 24 hours! How excited are you!?


----------



## lohachata

congratulations rita.give ashley a hug for me.you are going to have a blast spoiling that little rascal.that is what i am doing with my 2 year old granddaughter..


----------



## Buggy

The countdown is ticking. Slept all day today because I probably won't get any sleep tonight or tomorrow. I'm getting too old for this kind of stress. LOL
Grandpa found out yesterday that he won't get to be there for the big event. His boss is being a *&^# head and won't let him off for it. That really sucks cause this is the first time she has ever WANTED him to be a part of anything with her. I'm thinking about calling the big boss and asking him if he can get off for the day. The jerk that is his manager doesn't like him and will do anything to give him a hard time but the owner will let him get away with murder. 
Anyway, thanks all for the well wishes and I'll pass them on to mommy and daddy. I'll be here tomorrow night with all the details (if I'm still alive).


----------



## Ice

Let ol' Ice give ya the solution to the dilemma .... call in sick.


----------



## Buggy

HE IS FINALY HERE!

Ivan Marcus arrived Oct. 10, 2008 at 12:36 a.m. by emergency C-Section. Momma and baby are both doing great (mommy is still quite loopy from meds but otherwise OK. lol). He weighed 7 lbs. 5 oz. and is 21".

As it is now 4:42 a.m. and I am going on 40 hrs with no sleep, I will post pics later today when I can see what I am doing.

Thank you all for the good wishes and prayers. God Bless you my friends.


----------



## Buggy

There is more to this story but I'll tell it later. LOL


----------



## Georgia Peach

awww, thats wonderful


----------



## Guest

Congrats  Glad to hear everyone is doing well!


----------



## jones57742

Congratulations Rita!

TR'


----------



## Guest

Congrats!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Ice

YEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA !! Congrats, Grandma !! And congrats to the new parents.


----------

